# 2004 Hydra Sport Bay Boat 2000-200hp Yam



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I got an offer for the boat I have now for an even trade on this boat. I have been doing my research and looking and it seems to be a decent boat. Wanted to ask you guys if you know anything about it and/or own one? Please share your knowledge if you could help, thanks and all help is appreciated!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

The only thing I know about them is there are a lot of people wanting that boat.


----------

